# 17" TE37s, 9.5 or 10" width



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm after some 17" TE37s, preferably in 10" width with ET18 - I know these are rare.

9.5" ET12 or ET15 would be of interest too.

Cheers,
Rich


----------

